# Are you passive-aggressive?



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

Also, for those of you who don't vote or comment, despite opening this thread:










I obviously wouldn't do that, unlike some people.

> :b

Passive-aggression galore!!!!

Yes, I can be passive-aggressive sometimes.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

If I'm being paid, no. If I feel I'm being wronged in a social situation, I usually suck it up, say nothing and continue to be a victim. But if I'm going to do something in retaliation, it's going to be spiteful and ironic. Oh, you called me a dumbass for planting the posts too close together, and you still haven't told me exactly how far apart you want them? Fine, I'll plant them way too far apart just to see you impotently rage some more. Childish, but gratifying.


----------



## Worthless1 (Mar 20, 2015)

No. If I have a problem with somebody, I come right out and say it. I despise people who use passive-aggression as a means of manipulation and/or punishment. My entire family does this, and it makes me sick.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

passive aggressively posting Passive in your thread about passive aggression.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Worthless1 said:


> No. If I have a problem with somebody, I come right out and say it. I despise people who use passive-aggression as a means of manipulation and/or punishment. My entire family does this, and it makes me sick.


+1

I like being direct and honest.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Only if I'm too anxious to be aggressive or tell someone what I really think.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

yes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm very shy and rarely reveal my feelings to others.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

No, I'm more sarcastic'.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

This is doublethink. You can't be passive and aggressive at the same time.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Sometimes but I'm very sarcastic in nature so :lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Sarcasm I guess can be passive aggressive








that must be whats happening :um


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I can be passive and I can be aggressive, and there are times where I can be passive aggressive.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

yes


----------

